# Sandbridge report



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Fishing the north end of sandbridge this week right at dam neck. 

Got out at first light, winds not too bad. Managed a few small blues and croaker on squid. By 9am, the only action was crab. Returned just before high tide at 10:30, nasty wind, current and grass. Soaked heads on the heaver and cut on lighter rods with no luck. Nothing but grass coming in and 4 oz not holding well. Fishing is too slow to bother with sputniks. I might try again at dusk.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report. The wind has been kinda bad lately, hopefully that changes.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks for the report, I am going to give Back Bay a shot tomorrow morning and will post shortly thereafter.


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

should've gone to the pier


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

How was that?


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

lets just say it was very eventful


----------



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Monday morning:
Small blues until the slack tide this morning. Zero wind, and the water is clearing. The incoming might be productive today.


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Here are the two things I caught at dam neck (south-next to sandbridge) this weekend:
1. Jack
2. Schitt.


----------



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Thats exactly what the incoming gave me today.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

Gladiator91 said:


> Here are the two things I caught at dam neck (south-next to sandbridge) this weekend:
> 1. Jack
> 2. Schitt.


That's funny I caught those same two species at Lynnhaven yesterday lol. They seem to be very common this season.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

What's the deal with the 3 rod limit now? Do they charge extra to bring on more rods if you plan on pin rigging?


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

3 rod limit? Is that new? Sounds pretty fascist to me, but this is Virginia were talking about.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Gladiator91 said:


> 3 rod limit? Is that new? Sounds pretty fascist to me, but this is Virginia were talking about.


It's a recreational license law it's not new. As far is it know the law only means you can only have three lines out per person fishing. You can bring as many rods you want but only use three at a time. You possibly could obtain a com license and use more than three.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

ok, not really helpful. In the past, there was no signage posted at the pier in reference to a rod limit. Now there are two signs posted stating a 3 rod per person limit. So, if I went by myself, is there anyone on this forum reading that actually fished LIP regularly that can confirm or deny that I can or cannot bring my usual quiver for bottom fishing, pin rigging and my heavers?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Benji said:


> It's a recreational license law it's not new. As far is it know the law only means you can only have three lines out per person fishing. You can bring as many rods you want but only use three at a time. You possibly could obtain a com license and use more than three.


It is NOT a recreational license law. You may fish as many rods as you like, although piers can impose their own limits as they see fit.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> It is NOT a recreational license law. You may fish as many rods as you like, although piers can impose their own limits as they see fit.


Whew 
Dr B....you just saved me from a lot of reading. I hadn't seen that 3 rod limit in the regs before. Wasn't looking forward to searching their site for that needle in a haystack.
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

No problem, TA!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Dr. Bubba said:


> It is NOT a recreational license law. You may fish as many rods as you like, although piers can impose their own limits as they see fit.


I'll be damned. Sorry I was wrong, I've seen it so many places I believed it was a law . I remember reading it in the rules for the october night permit at bbnwr even.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Benji said:


> I'll be damned. Sorry I was wrong, I've seen it so many places I believed it was a law . I remember reading it in the rules for the october night permit at bbnwr even.


It's all good! That may have been a rule that was set by FWS for their night fishing program there. I think I remember that too.


----------

